# PCGH.de: Silent-PC im Eigenbau - Vorschau auf PCGH 12/2008



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## lowkres (1. November 2008)

Sorry aber die Bilder lassen sich nicht vergrößern.


----------



## KlausMustermann (1. November 2008)

lowkres schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Bilder lassen sich nicht vergrößern.


 
Dann mußt Du Dir die Print-Ausgabe kaufen.


----------



## Kötermän (1. November 2008)

Ich hoffe ihr habt auch den Enermax Magma getestet. Das ist einer der leisesten Lüfter im Moment. Bei mir laufen die sogar schneller als mein Multiframe, und man hört sie trotzdem nicht.


----------



## manoki (1. November 2008)

vllt will pcgh damit ja geld verdienen ... die bösen 
(hat sicher auch eine menge arbeit gemacht, die infos zusammen zutragen)


----------



## Schattenschritt (1. November 2008)

lowkres schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Bilder lassen sich nicht vergrößern.



...sonst müsstest du das Heft ja auch nicht kaufen...


----------



## klefreak (1. November 2008)

lowkres schrieb:


> Sorry aber die Bilder lassen sich nicht vergrößern.



ich glaube, dass das gewollt ist, ansonsten bräuchte man sich den artikel ja nicht mehr kaufen oder 

lg Klemens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2008)

Kötermän schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr habt auch den Enermax Magma getestet. Das ist einer der leisesten Lüfter im Moment. Bei mir laufen die sogar schneller als mein Multiframe, und man hört sie trotzdem nicht.



Haben sie nicht.
Ebenso fehlen Scythe S-Flex (wird zwar im Text erwähnt, aber ich vermute, dass da eine Verwechslung mit dem Slip Stream aus der Tabelle vorliegt) und Yate Loon in der Übersicht. Von den Top-Silent Kandidaten (zu denen ich Enermax nicht zählen würde) sind nur Noctua und Noiseblocker Multiframe dabei. (an letzterem "führt kein Weg vorbei", interessanterweise hat er aber die gleichen Werte, wie der ebenfalls vertretene Noiseblocker XL1)


----------



## Kötermän (1. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von den Top-Silent Kandidaten (zu denen ich Enermax nicht zählen würde) sind nur Noctua und Noiseblocker Multiframe dabei. (an letzterem "führt kein Weg vorbei", interessanterweise hat er aber die gleichen Werte, wie der ebenfalls vertretene Noiseblocker XL1)



Ich habe einen direkten Vergleich zum Noctua, NB MF S2, und Enermax Magma gemacht. In mein Gehäuse sind nur Enermax Magma und der MF gekommen. Der Noctua ist selbst bei 900 RPM so laut wie ein Enermax bei 1200 RPM. Und selbst der MF dreht bei mir nur mit 700 RPM, wobei der Enermax mit 900 drehen kann.
Die Magma *sind* verdammt leise. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (1. November 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Haben sie nicht.
> Ebenso fehlen Scythe S-Flex (wird zwar im Text erwähnt, aber ich vermute, dass da eine Verwechslung mit dem Slip Stream aus der Tabelle vorliegt) [..]


Der S-flex ist in der Tabelle gelistet, 4. von unten. Wo ist denn das Problem?

Ich freu mich auf das Silent-Special. Mein PC ist zwar insgesamt optimal in Sachen Lautstärke, aber der hintere Gehäuselüfter macht seit neuestem leicht vibrierende Geräusche. Da es leise ist stört es nicht, sollte ich aber irgendwann mal Geld und Zeit übrig haben könnte ich über einen neuen Lüfter nachdenken - einfach der Vollständigkeit halber, die ein leiser PC haben sollte.


----------



## y33H@ (1. November 2008)

> hat er aber die gleichen Werte, wie der ebenfalls vertretene Noiseblocker XL1


Öhm ... der Multiframe ist leiser, wie unschwer den beiden Diagrammen zu entnehmen ist  Der S-Flex ist in den Diagrammen drin.

*@ Kötermän*

Dein Exemplar hätte ich gerne ... bei 900rpm so laut wie ein MF bei 700rpm  Das ist alleine schon aufgrund des Luftumschlages unmöglich.

cYa


----------



## STimpY08 (1. November 2008)

Da ist der Redaktion wohl ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Die Abbildungen der PCGH-Seiten sind so klein, dass man die Schrift gar nicht erkennen kann 
Im ernst: Ich freue mich schon auf den Artikel!
Ich nutze die Scythe SFlex, welche bei 600rpm nicht mehr zu hören sind. Da ist mein Netzteil lauter.


----------



## Madz (1. November 2008)

Mir fehlen bei der Aufstellung die Yate Loon.


----------



## guna7 (2. November 2008)

Bei  mir tut der Silent Eagle 1000 seinen Dienst als hinterer Gehäuselüfter. Der ist schon verdammt leise.  Und der kommt erst an achter Stelle?  Wie leise müssen dann erst die anderen vor ihm sein?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2008)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> Der S-flex ist in der Tabelle gelistet, 4. von unten. Wo ist denn das Problem?





y33H@ schrieb:


> Öhm ... der Multiframe ist leiser, wie unschwer den beiden Diagrammen zu entnehmen ist  Der S-Flex ist in den Diagrammen drin.





Aaaargh. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich mir die Tabelle (in der der S-Flex wirklich fehlt) und nicht die Diagramme angeguckt habe


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. November 2008)

Endlich ist es wichtig das ein PC silent ist.Wird aber auch zeit.
Die Lüftermarke interressiert nicht,hauptsache die tun ihren Dienst ordentlich und sind ruhig.


----------

